

Where in the world is Eduardo Saverin (story from early Facebook) - wmorein
http://larrycheng.com/2009/06/15/where-in-the-world-is-eduardo-saverin/

======
byrneseyeview
Looks like Ben Mezrich (fiction author who sold a lot better when he relabeled
his books nonfiction:
[http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2008/04/06/...](http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2008/04/06/house_of_cards/))
is using Severin as a source for his next book:
<http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20080522/FREE/760602535>

